# Sealant for MDF Vivarium



## Kelyias (Jul 1, 2015)

As the title says!

I joined specifically just to get a clear answer on this, as I've gotten mixed answers and in the end it didn't quite help out.

I ordered a custom made wooden vivarium, but as it turns out it'll be delivered unsealed. Now, lesson learned, I need to ask these things beforehand, but I'd rather just brave through the sealing than go back and ask for a refund and find another viv that suits my needs for the same price.

Now! *The question is, what sealant paint is recommended for the entire inside?* I've read Yacht Varnish, but then I read that that will take up to 6 weeks to dry properly? I don't quite have that much time, probably a couple of days at best! 

Price doesn't matter /that/ much, though of course I don't want to spend too much on it either.


Thanks in advance! :blush:
And bear with me, this is the first time I'm using a forum such as this, haha


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

when you say mdf, do you mean raw mdf with no coating or the melamine faced mdf. ? What species are you keeping?


----------



## Kelyias (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's raw MDF with no coating, or at least it looks like that in the example picture. The seller told me that I could seal it if I wanted to, but that a plastic liner on the base beneath the substrate should so the trick as well (obviously a bit iffy on that since that still leaves the other sides unprotected)

At the moment, it's just for a corn snake. But, I do want to re use it in the future for something like a ball python.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It's unusual for a vivarium to be made of raw mdf.


----------



## Kelyias (Jul 1, 2015)

I can't be quite sure, since I don't physically have it yet, but the example photo's show the insides bare and it looks like it has the texture of raw MDF. (The outside is painted, and thus I assume that that has some sort of sealant, it's just the inside that I'm worried about.)


----------



## Justoneackie (Jul 27, 2015)

I will be sealing the corners of mine with gold label silicone and painting the inside with Blagdon or gold label pond paint. Comes in a variety of colours and is safe for use with aquatic animals. Should be safe for reptiles as well.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Justoneackie said:


> I will be sealing the corners of mine with gold label silicone and painting the inside with Blagdon or gold label pond paint. Comes in a variety of colours and is safe for use with aquatic animals. Should be safe for reptiles as well.


blagdon is great but it tAkes a long time to cure - you will need to leave it in a well ventilated area for weeks to get rid of the fumes - also you need to run it with the heat on cure properly


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

Half water half pva glue! Jus brush it in 1-2 times in will soak it up n the pva will set! Then coat it pond paint is a really good choice n let it cure! Seal gaps as usual n ur good to go! I would recommend that yu take the viv apart n do all the edges with the pva n water stage jus in case seal fails


----------

